# Wooden Coca-Cola crate.



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 27, 2020)

My neighbor is always bringing me stuff. He knows I like bottles. This time he bought me two crates. One Coca-Cola and the other is a nicer 7up. It is still in the back of the box truck out of reach. I will get it when he unloads at the dumps.  The coke one is not worth much but I will replace the bottom that is now missing and store my bottles in it.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Cola-Coca (Nov 28, 2020)

Nice! I wonder if that's the manufacturing date, 12 66.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 28, 2020)

Cola-Coca said:


> Nice! I wonder if that's the manufacturing date, 12 66.


Looks like the date 66 maybe the 12 is the month of dec? I am not too familiar with the crates. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

